# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Δωρεάν ( σχεδόν ) web hosting και domain name!

## FreeEnergy

Πριν συνεχίζω να γράψω την ...αποποίηση ευθυνών για να μην με κυνηγάνε οι υπερσυντονιστές:

Δεν εργάζομαι για καμιά από τις εταιρείες που θα αναφέρω.Δεν παίρνω ποσοστά από τις πωλήσεις αυτών. 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να αποκτήσετε ένα *εντελώς δωρεάν* domain name αλλά με μια μικρή ...διαφορά. Δεν μπορείτε να επιλέξετε τι θα είναι. Αν θα είναι δηλαδή .gr ή .com. Το *εντελώς δωρεάν* domain name που αναφέρω θα είναι .tk *Παράδειγμα:* kati-kapou.tkΑν αυτό δεν σας ενοχλεί ας συνεχίσουμε παρακάτω. Οπλισμένοι λοιπόν με το καινούργιο ( δωρεάν ) domain name πηγαίνετε στην σελίδα https://www.awardspace.com/ Εδώ μπορείτε να επιλέξετε ένα εντελώς δωρεάν πακέτο φιλοξενίας ιστοσελίδων αλλά με πολλούς περιορισμούς ( μόνο 2 βάσεις δεδομένων κτλ ). Πάμε τώρα στο σχεδόν δωρεάν του τίτλου: με 1,90 ευρώ για 1 ( - ένα - ) έτος*** ( ναι σωστά διαβάζετε: 2 ευρώ για 1 χρόνο ! ) μπορείτε να έχετε απεριόριστο bandwidth και πολλά ακόμη καλούδια! Βάλτε σε αυτό και το εντελώς δωρεάν domain name σε .tk που αποκτήσατε και θα έχετε με 2 ευρώ για 1 ολόκληρο χρόνο την σελίδα σας www.eimai-oraios.tk ! Σε αυτήν δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στο τι μπορείτε να εγκαταστήσετε! Ακόμη και ένα κανονικό διαδικτυακό μαγαζί! Μπορείτε να ανεβάσετε βίντεο, φωτογραφίες, τραγούδια. Φυσικά υπάρχει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης για πνευματικά δικαιώματα κτλ αλλά αν θέλετε ένα επαγγελματικό site ( ναι δυστυχώς με κατάληξη ...tk ) με 2 ευρώ τον χρόνο δεν θα βρείτε πουθενά αλλού!

Όποιος θέλει περισσότερες πληροφορίες ή να τον / την βοηθήσω να στήσει μια σελίδα στο εντελώς δωρεάν πακέτο πρώτα και μετά να δει αν θέλει να πάει στα 2 ευρώ ας μου πει. Πολύ ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω σε ότι χρειαστεί!

****https://www.awardspace.com/campaigns/web-hosting-promo/*

----------


## nepomuk

*.tk* is the Internet country code top-level domain (ccTLD) for Tokelau, a territory of New Zealand located in the South Pacific.


*Overview* Tokelau allows any individual to register domain names. Users and  small businesses may register any number of domain names free of charge  (with some restrictions).[1] In addition to the name itself, users can opt to forward their web traffic using HTML frames and their email traffic, with a maximum of 250 addresses per user log in, or use full DNS,  either via their own or third-party servers, or by using Dot TK's  servers. There are content restrictions for free domains, banning sites  containing sexual content, drug use, hate speech, firearms, and spam or copyright infringement.[1]  Dot TK requires free domains to have a regular traffic of visitors, and  if a domain's redirect target does not work (even temporarily) the  domain is taken offline. If a domain violates any of these terms, it is  replaced by a Sedo advertisement page, and no advance warning is given.

..................................................  ....................
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.tk

----------

